# OLCC-River Island Tube Rentals & mini-golf fees



## pragmaticCTcpl (Aug 17, 2010)

We'll be there in mid-Sept. and we're wondering what the tube rental-costs for the lazy river are, as well as the cost for mini-golf.

I know they have a tube rental/mini-golf/water slide combination pass for $50./pp for a week, but we're only going to have 3 days to enjoy the resort (downtime from the parks), and we're definitely NOT going to get hooked into a sales pitch to get the reduced-cost passes.

We're ONLY interested in the least expensive way to rent tubes (without taking turns) and play mini-golf, and yes, we are owner's at RI.

We will greatly appreciate response from anyone who has recently been there and can provide us with the info.


----------



## CassieD (Aug 18, 2010)

pragmaticCTcpl said:


> We'll be there in mid-Sept. and we're wondering what the tube rental-costs for the lazy river are, as well as the cost for mini-golf.
> 
> I know they have a tube rental/mini-golf/water slide combination pass for $50./pp for a week, but we're only going to have 3 days to enjoy the resort (downtime from the parks), and we're definitely NOT going to get hooked into a sales pitch to get the reduced-cost passes.
> 
> ...



The tubes are $9 and so is the mini golf.  They sell a 3 day pass for the mini golf, tubes, and hippo.  I think it's around $40 but don't quote me on that.  I am writing this from the East Village!
I actually did go to the sales pitch today.  I wanted to see what was going on here.  It wasn't too bad.


----------



## BILLVACK (Aug 18, 2010)

We were there last month. I know you don't want to do this, but the sales pitch was 1 hour and we received 7 day pass for unlimited tubes/mini-golf/water slide.  If you accept the sales pitch, they will put a hold on your cc (for us it was $200.00), since we had 4 in our family and the 7 day pass for unlimited is $50.00 per person.  When you complete the tour they take it off.  It serves 2 purposes, you go on the tour (their main concern) and you get the pass for the tubes etc immediately.   
Also, we went to the first sales pitch of the day and we had the rest of the day to ourselves.


----------



## pragmaticCTcpl (Aug 19, 2010)

*Looks like we'll have to...*

First of all, thank you CassieD and BILLVACK for your responses.

Judging from the $9. per for tubes and golf, it looks like the wife and I will be wasting an hour or so on the sales pitch.


----------



## klisow (Aug 27, 2010)

*Get the passes*

I would get the passes. We just got back and my teens used them everyday. They loved the Hippo slide, lazy river and the bungie jump. 

There are 3 day passes available too.


----------



## CassieD (Sep 6, 2010)

pragmaticCTcpl said:


> First of all, thank you CassieD and BILLVACK for your responses.
> 
> Judging from the $9. per for tubes and golf, it looks like the wife and I will be wasting an hour or so on the sales pitch.



You're welcome!  I actually didn't buy the passes even though I did the sales pitch.  I was offered 50 bux in Orange Lake vouchers and then I could buy the 7 day passes for either 20 or 30 bux each.  I don't remember which, since I didn't buy them.  I did hear, however, from 3 other couples that they managed to get $70 from the sales pitch.  Had I known, I would have held out for more.  I was originally offered $30, and then $50, so I took it.
Have fun!


----------



## pragmaticCTcpl (Sep 19, 2010)

*Saving $130. by taking the sales pitch/tour.*

Just in case anyone can benefit from the experience...

We're just back from spending the week there and we did go to the sales pitch/tour.  It was low-key, without the usual "hard-sell" tactics by the salesmen, or sales manager, in our case.

We did spend two hours going throught the tour of the Signature units and listening to the owner's update info, but, for us, it wasn't that bad and we didn't get bored or aggravated waiting for it to be over.

We did get two 7-day tube/golf/Hippo passes for free, and we bought a third for $20. for our son (instead of the non-pitch price of $50. each), which we used for a total of four days (tubes), two rounds of mini-golf, and one (that was enough!) slide down the Hippo.

Overall, for us, it was worth it!


----------



## chrispy08 (Sep 20, 2010)

and how was your vacation at Orange Lake?


----------



## pragmaticCTcpl (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you for asking, chrispy08...we enjoyed it very much.

We're very happy with our 2 Bdrm, pool-side, unit at River Island and the time we spent at the resort was relaxing and problem-free.  After 23+ years of time share ownership, including numerous vacations in and around Central Florida, and having stayed at the West Village (one of the monopoly house-looking units), East Village, and North Village of Orange Lakes, The Fountains, Westgate Vacation Villas, Silver Lake Resort, Orbit One, Vistana, Lake Bryan Resort, and Club Sevilla (absolutely, the worst), we have absolutely no complaints or nit-picking about anything in the unit, building, grounds, or location.

Obviously, from the content of our query, we spent most of our time relaxing in and around the lazy river complex.  Just floating along the lazy river, on our tubes...interspersed by sitting in the shade...sipping an adult beverage...occasionally, using one of the whirlpool spas; provided us with the R&R our legs and feet required after being at the WDW/US-IOA parks!

We played a few rounds of mini-golf (there are two different 18-hole courses at River Island, Sand and Surf), and even tried the Hippo slide.

We did try Breezes for dinner one night, and River Island Grilling Company for their breakfast buffet another morning, but, because of our own picky nature, neither was anything to look forward to, in future stays.

Check-in and check-out went very quickly and smoothly, unlike the long lines and "you must wait until 4 pm to check-in" rule that was strictly adhered to 2 and 5 years ago, when we exchanged there through RCI.  We actually checked-in a little before 3 pm!

The new "cash-free resort" system that Orange Lakes utilizes, with all resort purchases paid for with your room card-key, presented no surprises or problems, other than getting used to NOT carrying a wallet.  Because our flight home wasn't until 6 pm, and check-out is at 10 am, we weren't able to purchase anything while we spent a few extra hours at the lazy river, but with the left-over food and drinks from our unit, we certainly didn't do without until we left the resort at 1 pm.

So there you have it, chrispy08...we had a great time and can't wait until next year!


----------



## chrispy08 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm counting down the months unill we return...6 months and 3 days to be exact! We're in the west village in the 3 storey buildings. We spent last year running around trying to do everything with our 6 and 8 yr old  at WDW when they probably enjoyed the sunset partys at OL the most.  This year we plan to do what you guys did..one thing off the resort (looks like Universal) and laze around the resort the rest of the week....I especially enjoy the shuttle because you can go to RI, have a couple of beverages and not have to worry about driving!


----------

